# What Animal Villager would you be?



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

Me? Oh I'd be Shari.
Sounds fun being a serial killer.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 4, 2017)

Species: Probably bunny. They are adorable. Maybe a deer because they are popular and it's great to be loved.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 4, 2017)

I'd be Bunnie because irl I'm super upbeat and happy (always motivating people) and one time one of my friends said I'm like a lil' bunny so... ya!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 5, 2017)

I'd also most likely be a bunny or maybe a dog.


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jul 5, 2017)

I'd probably be a squirrel or a deer


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2017)

quillson cause i look sick 24/7


----------



## Brijade07 (Jul 5, 2017)

probably one of the lil bears or maybe a horse


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 5, 2017)

Definitely a squirrel villager!


----------



## tae (Jul 5, 2017)

idk which species but i know for sure i'd be one of my crankies. haha.. or maybe a lazy dog like marcel.


----------



## Brijade07 (Jul 5, 2017)

okay, i've given it some thought and i'd either be agnes or tammy (she has my bangs lol)


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 5, 2017)

One of the lazy dogs. Specifically Biskit or Walker.


----------



## mits (Jul 5, 2017)

Hazel...look at all that brow she has to work with!!!


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Jul 6, 2017)

Maybe a normal/lazy dog.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 8, 2017)

i'd love to say i'd be someone like peppy ruby the bunny, but i think i'm more normal or cranky hehehe

but even if i were cranky or normal i wouldn't be cute like chief/fang or chelsea... i'd probably be like bertha or boyd :')


----------



## jozial (Jul 9, 2017)

Probably a pig lol


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 9, 2017)

Teddy, because i'm a giant but im soft and sensitive on the inside


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 9, 2017)

I'd be a peppy cat villager! I love motivating people and I'm a very excitable person! Cats are my favourite species and they're just super cute! If I was to be a specific villager, probably Rosie!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2017)

I'd prob be Pietro so I can flaunt my rainbow wool all over the place xDDD


----------



## kuri_kame (Jul 14, 2017)

I think I'd be a hamster or a bear cub because of my baby face lol


----------



## SapphireStone (Jul 14, 2017)

I'd probably be a quiet one that prefers to read books. (Lolly perhaps?)


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 14, 2017)

Idk which specific villager I'd be, but I'd definitely be a mix of an Uchi and Snooty personality.


----------



## Weiland (Jul 14, 2017)

Maybe a bear cub or a penguin. I'd either be Pudge or Hopper.


----------



## Mu~ (Jul 14, 2017)

An alligator. I'd be cute and have no predators


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2017)

I'd like to think I'd be a duck villager


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

I'd probably be a cat haha


----------



## walnut (Jul 16, 2017)

An octopus! I've always thought that if I were an animal, I'd be some sort of sea creature. But if I have to pick a specific one... Marina. Because she's the only female octopus so far lmao rip.


----------



## usa-chan (Jul 17, 2017)

Hmmm, I would definitely have a lazy personality (even though I'm a girl!) since I can totally relate to them (being hungry af, not wanting to work out, childish at times), and I'd probably be some small animal like a cub, mouse, or squirrel since I'm not even five feet tall. Actually maybe just a cub or mouse, I really don't like squirrels. I can't think of any lazy mouse villager, so maybe I'd be Stitches?


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 17, 2017)

I would probably be a wolf villager, personality rather uchi or normal.


----------



## galacticity (Jul 17, 2017)

honestly? probably beau or dizzy. i'm a lazy at heart lol.


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 20, 2017)

Stitches, we share an obsession with food lmao


----------



## lumenue (Jul 21, 2017)

I'd be a rabbit villager for sure! As for personality, either peppy or uchi (though I relate a lot to the lazy type as well)


----------



## ExpertaEnNada (Jul 22, 2017)

I really like the lazy villagers hahah~~ They're so happy in their own world, thinking everytime on food and sleep. Oh yeah,
 that's me.


----------



## Rhodes (Jul 22, 2017)

A bear, probably Teddy.


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

I WOULD LOVE TO BE ETOILE
she is just so dreamy and sunset floof


----------



## applebean (Jul 22, 2017)

i think i literally AM Gruff the Goat. when i talk to him i feel like im having a convo with myself lol. i think my character should just be his model honestly. i also think i should look like a green goat irl


----------



## Chick (Jul 22, 2017)

Maybe a normal villager. They're so kind and interested in a lot of things!
Probably a cat, aswell.


----------



## boring (Jul 22, 2017)

this is actually quite a toughie.
But, I think I'd be marshall bc he's cute as hell but also seems so mad at just... everything


----------



## therian (Jul 26, 2017)

I'd be Julian hes super popular so everyone would like you!


----------



## mobcoffee (Jul 26, 2017)

i would probably be marshal

idk i just really like his design


----------



## Marmoset (Jul 26, 2017)

Probably Shari. I'm very 'uchi' and love primates, haha.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 27, 2017)

I would want to be some sort of ancient animal. Not like Ankha but kinda the same. A different culture and their animal maybe?

But I'd choose probably Merry if I had to choose an existing


----------



## Turnip Fairy (Jul 28, 2017)

I'd probably choose Bob. No shame in admitting I'm lazy as heck. Also my favorite color is purple. 
If I could choose my animal, I'd say a squirrel.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 28, 2017)

I'd probably be a sheep bc I'm fat lmao 
Also Frita


----------



## bonucci (Aug 2, 2017)

Any peppy villager is probably me ; w ; I relate to them so much so..


----------



## elo-chan (Aug 2, 2017)

I'd probably be a deer, somewhere in the middle between Fauna and Diana lol


----------



## hollowbunnie (Aug 19, 2017)

I mean it's a no brainer. Cat is my only option. Kiki, preferably.


----------



## goro (Aug 20, 2017)

lucky for obvious reasons


----------



## anxiousvivi (Aug 20, 2017)

I think I'd probably be a cat! I usually love spending time alone


----------



## --- (Aug 20, 2017)

probably fuchsia. i have her piercings and my hair is sorta blonde but idk if it counts since it's not natural.


----------



## fruityy (Aug 20, 2017)

Hmm... I would have a lazy personality type (I'm female though). I'd probably be a bunny or a bear. Maybe something like Stitches?


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 22, 2017)

I'd def be Poppy


----------



## OhDeerieMe (Aug 22, 2017)

Never thought about this, but I'd definitely be Fauna. Her simple but cute look fits me, as does her normal personality. I'd definitely be a normal. Fauna has been my favorite since the first day I started playing New Leaf, maybe because she's so like me.


----------



## willowwolf (Aug 22, 2017)

I'd be Whitney or Skye!! Any Wolf villager


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 22, 2017)

Bob, obviously. We have too much in common. I could also be Punchy.


----------



## Pumpkin Rosie (Sep 10, 2017)

Either Whitney or Hazel.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 10, 2017)

I'd be a normal sheep, I guess... among the options, I'd be Stella.


----------



## Apliqii (Sep 10, 2017)

Gladyssss, I love her!


----------



## Ankhakitty (Sep 11, 2017)

I'd maybe be a Lazy villager, due to how so few times I go out and exercise each week and how I do love to eat, but I don't have a poor diet like Lazy villagers do, so it's not a perfect match.


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 11, 2017)

I'd be a cat, people irl tell me I'd be a cat if I were an animal. Aggressive but cute, they say, haha. 
But yeah I'd probably be perhaps something between Lolly and Olivia.


----------



## doodle (Sep 11, 2017)

I wanna say I'd be adorable like Etoile but actually I'd be a Lazy. Probably a dog, like Bones lol.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 11, 2017)

I'd be normal.


----------



## Sloom (Sep 12, 2017)

I'd probably be Daisy because I'm very boring and basic


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 12, 2017)

Probably Bob. He's basically me in cat form.


----------

